# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Pastel lesser pied

## KashMoneyExotics

Okay so I've been looking for a pied ball pytjon and someone offered me a "panther pied". I asked what exactly is a panther pied and he said its a pastel, lesser, pied. I tried to look up the morph and couldn't find it at all. Dont get me wrong the snake is beautiful and is at a very good price even for a normal pied, but I've never heard of this combo. If anything the snake looks like a older pastel pied

If anybody is working with this morph please let me know and would be very appreciative if pictures were added.

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-22-2015)

----------


## KashMoneyExotics



----------


## Daigga

Never heard of a panther pied and google isn't pulling anything up. The bad lighting combined with the lack of lesser/pied morphs to compare kind of makes this hard to identify. My best guess is maybe a pastel pied, but I don't think it has any lesser in it.

----------


## KashMoneyExotics

I was thinking the same. I dont see lesser in this snake and lesser pied are almost completely white and come out with smaller eyes. I was also thinking pastel pied.

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

No lesser in that pied, my advice RUN  :Wink:

----------

_Albert Clark_ (04-22-2015),dr del (04-21-2015)

----------


## KashMoneyExotics

Yea I figured lesser p ieds are almost completely white with smaller eyes. I don't even think a pastel lesser pied been made yet.

----------


## Coldsavage32

Looks like a pied 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## darkranger69

for me a pied, no pastel, no lesser of course.

----------


## JLC

It's a cool looking pied, but I'm not seeing any lesser OR pastel in it.  Even if it's a "good deal" I would not take it from someone either very willing to lie about it, or very ignorant about what they are selling.

----------

_Lizardlicks_ (04-23-2015),Stewart_Reptiles (04-22-2015)

----------


## pmarks

I see a good looking pied. Nothing more.

----------


## John Marker

As others have said, that is not a lesser pied.  Might be a pastel, but I have my doubts.  The pastel lesser pied has been produced, they typically are an all white snake, although some color can sneak in sometimes.  Most times, a pastel lesser pied and a lesser pied are near indistinguishable from each other.  I have produced 9 lesser pieds that are all possible pastels, I still haven't sold one as a pastel lesser pied.

John


Here is what they look like:

----------

_Daigga_ (04-22-2015)

----------


## darkranger69

cool snake john... can you get close shot of the eyes? seems to have the same difformation as the super lesser

----------


## John Marker

This one does not, but others that I have produced do.  Small eyes is a common deformity with the lesser pieds, similar to the wobble in spiders, some are worse than others.  I will post pictures a little while later.

John

----------


## John Marker

Here is the one pictured above.  She has, very close to, normal sized eyes.



Here is a clutchmate to the girl above.  He has the typical lesser pied/super lesser small eyes.



John

----------

